# EIT Wall Certificate



## Jbrown99 (Mar 1, 2011)

Dose any one know if NY sends a certificate or papers for EIT status? Also how long it takes after the test results from NCEES?


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 1, 2011)

I only got a letter that I passed the test. CO doesnt treat it like a license or a certification. Only proof I had that I was an EIT was my name was posted to the website.


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Mar 2, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> I only got a letter that I passed the test. CO doesnt treat it like a license or a certification. Only proof I had that I was an EIT was my name was posted to the website.


They sent me a little 8.5 x 5.5" certificate. Took around 3 months after results were posted out. Has your cert number and such.


----------



## Peele1 (Mar 3, 2011)

West Virginia sent me an 8.5x11 certificate. Others should send something. People like certificates.


----------



## BamaBino (Mar 3, 2011)

Peele1 said:


> West Virginia sent me an 8.5x11 certificate. Others should send something. People like certificates.


I agree it would be nice.

All Contin Ed courses give a certificate even if it was only for 4 hours.

Alabama didn't send one when I passed the FE.


----------

